# "Admiral Mathews, Your Transport is Ready"



## Sometimer (Mar 31, 2009)

little something different

comments welcome

thanks for looking


Jim


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Those are COOL, Jim! Where'd you find them?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Jim, very good! Are the landing gears adapted or scratched built? I like your way of thinking. 

I started from scratch doing one myself earlier this year, but got sidetracked. So you are the first!


----------



## Sometimer (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks James,
wandering thru Irwin Allen Universe, there they were saying
"try this, try this, try this"

Thanks Llyod,
adapted 1/72 F-104 Starfighter landing gear.



Jim


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Two words: Nif, Tee!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Very well done!

I love the alternate color schmes on the Flying Subs.

.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Very nicely done!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Neat... Good to see what can be done with a box of plastic parts!

Dave


----------



## Sometimer (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks everyone,

John P.,
What you do with some of the kits out there is amazing,
wish I had your talent.

Hedorah59,
Thanks

Richard,
Was trying to invision how it would look like with different
color themes, I think the blue could be a little lighter,
I'll have to do some experimenting.

Dave,
You have inspired me to think outside of the box.

Now to do something different with that control tower,
any suggestion?


Jim


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Nicely done, NICELY done! Bravo!

Control tower. Hm. change the support pylon to a 'maltese cross' shape, windows all the way up the sides. add 'tubes' at the corners of the 'cross' wedges (4 wedges, 8 tubes) from ground to saucer. Add some form of radar array to the top of the saucer. 

just a thought


----------



## Sometimer (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks Steve,

on the tower, my 1st thought was to blow it up and start
over, but then I would have to clean up a big mess.

Thanks for the suggestion


Jim


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Well, if you wanted to, you could start over with something like this:

http://www.hlj.com/product/KBYMB-19

Do the dock where the Aquafoils are kept or something like that


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Slick landing gear and an interesting take on the UWL-type, well, underwater lab.


----------



## Sometimer (Mar 31, 2009)

Steve H said:


> Well, if you wanted to, you could start over with something like this:
> 
> http://www.hlj.com/product/KBYMB-19
> 
> Do the dock where the Aquafoils are kept or something like that


Thanks for the link, Steve.
That would work for a Triton Control scene, my idea for this one is:

In Vttbots, you see the gear deployed as support to use claws to
grab cable of diving bell, in another episode you see from pilot view
the FS landing on aircraft carrier, you don't see the gear.

In Cbts, Commander Patterson arrives in N. Y. to pick up Adm.
Matthews(spelled wrong in title), then later Adm. Matthews
returning to Washington about the asteriod, where did they land,
on the river or nearby air strip?

I choose nearby air strip, which means it needed a land based 
terminal. The aquafoil style aircraft is for air-to-sea transportation
a tribute to it's inventor Adm. Nelson

Thanks for the idea, I might give the Triton Control a try some
day.


Jim


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

You're welcome, it's just a passing thought. 

Given some earlier shots in the movie (IIRC), the 'saucer on a pylon' look seems to be common in that far future time (wasn't it like 1990 or thereabouts?  ) so you've got the right theme going on. 

Of course, the nice thing about those 'chain base' displays is you don't HAVE to use the wall part. There's some nice detailing on the base part that can be made into about anything. main reason why I linked to that specific version is the claw grab, which kinda sorta looks like it could be modded to look like something that would grab onto the upper docking ring, perfect for moving an Aquafoil from storage to the flightline or some such.

I just have crazy thoughts.


----------



## Sometimer (Mar 31, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> Slick landing gear and an interesting take on the UWL-type, well, underwater lab.


Thanks Paul,
It seems Irwin Allen has this thing about putting
domes and saucers on columns.


Jim


----------



## Sometimer (Mar 31, 2009)

Steve H said:


> You're welcome, it's just a passing thought.
> 
> Given some earlier shots in the movie (IIRC), the 'saucer on a pylon' look seems to be common in that far future time (wasn't it like 1990 or thereabouts?  ) so you've got the right theme going on.
> 
> ...




Thanks Steve,

The year was 2053, if you have a copy of the movie or it maybe it's
still on youtube, in the begining you can see in the background J2
style saucers on columns from Adm. Matthews office.
That's where I'm going with the look of the air terminal.
interesting idea about the grab claw.

crazy thoughts are healthy

back to my own crazy thoughts

Jim


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

A great idea that's very nicely done. :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Sometimer said:


> Thanks Paul,
> It seems Irwin Allen has this thing about putting domes and saucers on columns.


Maybe he was inspired by the New York State pavilion at the 1964 World's Fair.









Or maybe he thought a lot about mushrooms.


----------



## Sometimer (Mar 31, 2009)

SJF said:


> A great idea that's very nicely done. :thumbsup:
> 
> Sean


Thanks Sean,

Just something I had to try.


Jim


----------



## Sometimer (Mar 31, 2009)

scotpens said:


> Maybe he was inspired by the New York State pavilion at the 1964 World's Fair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mushrooms, inspiring!!!!!


Jim


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Very kewel work! 

I might have missed it and am very likely also showing my ignorance, but where did you get the air terminal? Is that pieced together from something? Or does it come as a kit? I'm not a major VttBotS Fan, tho enjoy watching it when I can catch it on TV, as well as othe Irwin Allen shows, thus don't know what all the model kits come with.


----------



## Sometimer (Mar 31, 2009)

Griffworks said:


> Very kewel work!
> 
> I might have missed it and am very likely also showing my ignorance, but where did you get the air terminal? Is that pieced together from something? Or does it come as a kit? I'm not a major VttBotS Fan, tho enjoy watching it when I can catch it on TV, as well as othe Irwin Allen shows, thus don't know what all the model kits come with.



Thanks Griff,

The air terminal is pieced together from odd parts from 
my spare parts box, it's in the stage of re-design right
now. I'm using another of Irwin Allen's failed Tv-Movie
"City Beneath the Sea" as a guide for the terminal.
the landing gear on the Fs's came from an episode of Vttbots.
and of course from the eagerly awaiting accessory gear
Moebius is producing for the large FS.
I however had to see what it was going to look like, so what
better way to test, test on the mini Fs, it's not accurate,
but it shows you what it could look like.
the color themes for the Fs's also from Cbts,
the aquafoil (fs) of Adm. Matthews had a red front windscreen,
the yellow with red is Adm. Matthews, the blue with red is
the air/sea transport service.


Jim


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

scotpens said:


> Maybe he was inspired by the New York State pavilion at the 1964 World's Fair.


MIB proved those were Alien Saucers...
I saw them in person when I was there in 1964- very cool. That World's Fair Had some of the most futuristic building designs I have ever seen in prson- you could have filmed a movie there with white robed scientists wandering around thinking great thoughts.

CBtS does follow that retro-future design style. I like the start you have made on the Pacifica Control-sroom. I would keep what you have got so far, but elevate it some and put some service areas underneath it. Since it is underwater, maybe some docking tunnels to latch onto the Aquafoil's rear hatch or several 'garages' to stow them. Make three in a radial arrangement and have the doors closed on one, open with a Aquafoil inside in a second and the third deploying a craft...

.


----------



## Sometimer (Mar 31, 2009)

From Richard

CBtS does follow that retro-future design style. I like the start you have made on the Pacifica Control-sroom. I would keep what you have got so far, but elevate it some and put some service areas underneath it. Since it is underwater, maybe some docking tunnels to latch onto the Aquafoil's rear hatch or several 'garages' to stow them. Make three in a radial arrangement and have the doors closed on one, open with a Aquafoil inside in a second and the third deploying a craft...





Thanks Richard,
Have you been reading minds again?
great additions for the Triton Control tower which I was thinking
of doing as next project.

Since this one is on land, here are some upcoming changes:
yellow one -- trim interior a little, has a gap on left side (think it has 
to do with plastic piece I put in to mount landing gear)
blue one -- redo rear wheel (to look like yellow one) and maybe
lighten the color (I used testor's dark blue, might try standard
blue)
air terminal -- making it higher, adding support pylons,
and maintenance hanger.

Thanks everyone for your kind words and suggestion.


Jim


----------



## Sometimer (Mar 31, 2009)

Richard,

were you thinking something like this:
see awful drawing.

can't draw a straight line with a mouse to save myself


Jim


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I was thinking of something a little more complicated and visually interesting, myself. I'm afraid I put my head into 'what would Irwin do?' on these things. 

So I think 1960s, I think Air Force parasite fighter programs from the '50s, I think 'what standing sets at Fox can be re-dressed', I think what would be a cool visual.

A couple of docking arms spaced around at various levels, because several ships would likely be coming and going, designed to lock onto the upper docking ring, with hoses and pipes to replenish the Aquafoil. It might be firmly mounted or a swing arm (so it's not a traffic hazzard). Think the fuel arm of a Saturn 5 launch tower. 

There's a second arm that would swing out and fit with the aft end, sealing to the hatch area (might or might not cover the exhausts, or those might be isolated from the passageway) like the 'white room' connecting to the Apollo capsule, and this arm (larger, thicker) would be a jetway,like at the airport, and the live set would be a redressed airport jetway where the actors would do the meet and 'walk and talk' discussing the crisis of the moment.

(I suggest this method because I seem to recall the Aquafoils didn't have a ladder mounted for the top hatch, and I *think* they always entered and exited via the rear hatch. do I recall wrong?)

The docking arm would allow for dramatic 'cut loose and swoop away' shots.

The most simple solution is the Aquafoil 'backs up' towards the building, latches on and the jetway just extends (ala Space:1999) to seal to the rear hatch. I kinda find that boring, plus I'm not too keen on the exhausts pointed at the building.

I like the idea of docking with a wing pointed at the building and the jetway swinging out, it's an easier thing to do (in a realistic way and as an effect).

See, I'm thinking, it's under the sea. You can use all three dimensions. 

At the base of the building there's likely a dock where ships can be driven into for work and storage and such like.

Just some thoughts, use 'em if they're useful.


----------



## Sometimer (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks Steve,

both you and Richard have some great idea suggestion for the
underwater verison, not such how much of it I can build into it.

about them going in and out of the aquafoils, you don't see them
doing that in the film. I would be guessing like you, that they might 
have some sort of jetway for that purpose. Don't know if you remember
they docked into the docking area nose first, I'm thinking after
entering, somehow they are able to turn inside for correct position 
for said jetway. Or they connect to a device that locks onto the
top docking collar and rotates them into positon. In any case,an
interesting concept to ponder.

Thanks to you and Richard for your input on this:

ANOTHER IRWIN ALLEN IMAGINATIVE VENTURE


Jim


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Here is a quick sketch of what I was thinking about. The forward bays would house the Aquafoils- the back section would be tanks and greebly from the parts box. I figure the three bays would have an elevator system to a larger hanger undrneath, the closed bay is in load mode (maybe red/green LED lights on top or corners to indicate 'at ready' or 'not available' status) the middle bay would have beauty lighting (with cool mechanical/maintanence stuff)and the deployed bay would have a slide out VTOL platform. This would give a feeling of a busy structure with a lot of ships but keping it to a table top diorama scale...
http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e267/RBaker2164/Scan10007.jpg

.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Sometimer said:


> . . . can't draw a straight line with a mouse to save myself


What program are you using? Every draw-and-paint program has a way of constraining a line to vertical, horizontal, and sometimes a 45-degree angle. Have you tried holding the Shift key while you drag the mouse?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Richard Baker said:


> Here is a quick sketch of what I was thinking about. The forward bays would house the Aquafoils- the back section would be tanks and greebly from the parts box. I figure the three bays would have an elevator system to a larger hanger undrneath, the closed bay is in load mode (maybe red/green LED lights on top or corners to indicate 'at ready' or 'not available' status) the middle bay would have beauty lighting (with cool mechanical/maintanence stuff)and the deployed bay would have a slide out VTOL platform. This would give a feeling of a busy structure with a lot of ships but keping it to a table top diorama scale...
> http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e267/RBaker2164/Scan10007.jpg
> 
> .


Very nice, yeah, I can see it, altho I do think you're still going to need a scanner at the top of the saucer.

I'm thinking more that the tube is better than my maltese cross design idea, because I got to thinking, currents. with all the building around, plus the tubeways, there's got to be some WICKED currents going on around there. There might even need to be an arrangement of entry paths based on prevailing currents, like how runways are generally arranged to take advantage of prevailing winds.

Not to mention cargo subs and random aquadozers buzzing about.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

A scaner on to of th eome (inside anoter dome to reduce turbulance in rotation) would be cool. I was thinking that this hanger set up would be custome designed for the Aquafoil fleet instead of general purpose. I consider the Aquafoils to be a primary rapid deployment vehicle used in most common utilitiy functions, the 'dozers and cargo subs were more a specific use vehicle and would be kept elsewhere. I think this hanger would not be the main one, but a quick way to get your people from the big mushroom tower to where ever in Pacifica that needed them. The Admiral's could be normally stowed in Bay 1, therecon and ransport ships would be inth eother two- one exits and a replacemnt is brought up from below to be ready for the next use...

.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Richard Baker said:


> A scaner on to of th eome (inside anoter dome to reduce turbulance in rotation) would be cool. I was thinking that this hanger set up would be custome designed for the Aquafoil fleet instead of general purpose. I consider the Aquafoils to be a primary rapid deployment vehicle used in most common utilitiy functions, the 'dozers and cargo subs were more a specific use vehicle and would be kept elsewhere. I think this hanger would not be the main one, but a quick way to get your people from the big mushroom tower to where ever in Pacifica that needed them. The Admiral's could be normally stowed in Bay 1, therecon and ransport ships would be inth eother two- one exits and a replacemnt is brought up from below to be ready for the next use...
> 
> .


yeah, makes sense. My reference to Aquadozers and cargo subs was more about overall traffic control and the currents. Traffic control would be even more complex than at an airport!

Not to mention (there I go again!) the random sea life!

And god forbid a giant seaweed monster or underwater spider show up!

But yes, I tend to use the movie 'Airport' as a guide to such things and the boss has his car parked ready to go, so it would be at Pacifica.

And I have to recall, there WAS a military aspect to Pacifica, so you would have backups and all that. 

You're doing better than I am Richard!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Hey- you're the one building those nice variants of the Flying Sub- not just a freah color scheme but landing gear as well. I like extrapolating technology iand it is fun to take something like Pacifica and 'make it work'.
I am looking forward to seeing what you come up with- it is inpiring to watch these projects evolve...

.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Richard Baker said:


> Hey- you're the one building those nice variants of the Flying Sub- not just a freah color scheme but landing gear as well. I like extrapolating technology iand it is fun to take something like Pacifica and 'make it work'.
> I am looking forward to seeing what you come up with- it is inpiring to watch these projects evolve...
> 
> .


Woop!

Not me, Richard? I'm just an observer! that's all Jim's work, and he makes me very jealous!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I am really loosing track of things today- now excuse me while I try to find out where my car ended up being parked...

.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Very kewel. Thanks for taking the time to respond. I appreciate it.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Richard Baker said:


> I am really loosing track of things today- now excuse me while I try to find out where my car ended up being parked...
> 
> .


It's OK, brother. I'm still working on that damn Airfix AH-64. I hate this kit. I hate it with the passion, the heat of a million burning suns. 

It KNOWS I hate it, and it mocks me.


----------



## Sometimer (Mar 31, 2009)

You two (Steve and Richard) are funny, just loved the way you two
were bouncing ideas off one another for the underwater verison.
I'm enjoying your input on this venture of mine.

this verison is a land based terminal, thus the landing gear on the
aquafoils (fs's)

Steve,
my AH-64 is spare parts now, if that helps any?

Richard,
hope you find your car?

Richard, thanks for the sketch, the words have taken an image,
the image is becoming clearer, 
oh, wait, another image is emerging, time to turn the images
into something physical.


Jim


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Sometimer said:


> You two (Steve and Richard) are funny, just loved the way you two
> were bouncing ideas off one another for the underwater verison.
> I'm enjoying your input on this venture of mine.
> 
> ...


Found the car (it is hard to loose a White Aztek which looks like it escaped from the movie 'Bladerunner'...

Irwin Allen had this wonderful talent for creating iconic images on screen without much explaination. It was not necessary to move the stoy along and what we did see implied a much larger world behind his creations. Filling out the details and making what we knew to be consistent is a fun task- with the new Moebius kits being released a lot more thought is going into this than in the years before.
Flying Subs with landing gear deployed could be on land or underwater- the only two time they were seen on screen was on the ocean floor and I thought I had seen Pacifica on your first pass at the Control Tower- I had just assumed it would be an underwater structure.

I had fun watching the Underwater labortory develop and this new one will be enjoyable too.

.


----------



## Sometimer (Mar 31, 2009)

scotpens said:


> What program are you using? Every draw-and-paint program has a way of constraining a line to vertical, horizontal, and sometimes a 45-degree angle. Have you tried holding the Shift key while you drag the mouse?



Sorry Scot, got side-tracked, (happens alot when you suufer
from sometimers)

I used paint, don't have any other drawing program.
Thanks for the tip, I'll try it next time


Jim


----------



## Sometimer (Mar 31, 2009)

Richard Baker said:


> Found the car (it is hard to loose a White Aztek which looks like it escaped from the movie 'Bladerunner'...
> 
> Irwin Allen had this wonderful talent for creating iconic images on screen without much explaination. It was not necessary to move the stoy along and what we did see implied a much larger world behind his creations. Filling out the details and making what we knew to be consistent is a fun task- with the new Moebius kits being released a lot more thought is going into this than in the years before.
> Flying Subs with landing gear deployed could be on land or underwater- the only two time they were seen on screen was on the ocean floor and I thought I had seen Pacifica on your first pass at the Control Tower- I had just assumed it would be an underwater structure.
> ...




That's okay Richard, I would have thought that also at 1st look.
Your right about the landing gear being deployed underwater, but in that
episode, (if you have it) you'll notice the wheels look like they are laying
flat (for support) and not upright (to roll). I think they're flat, now
I'm curious, I have to look for that episode.
The look of the air terminal is the structures outside Adm. Matthews
N.Y. office, the ones that look like j2 style saucers on plyons.

Now for Pacifica's Triton Control Tower, I do plan trying to tackle
that. I already found something to use as a base of the tower
from your drawing idea, thanks for that.

Glad you enjoyed my Underwater Lab builds, I enjoyed doing them 
also.

Now for this build, have the basic components, maintenance
hanger, longer vertical column, saucer style top, now to assembly,
paint, add various details.
Aquafoils (fs's) almost done, and the fun begins.

Jim


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I think on one of the Flying Sub thread pages there was a good screen grab of the Flying Sub with gear and claws extended. I do not see why the gear could not be ninty degree swapped for a disk-foot stabilizer, but IIRC the design of the wheels was based on the lunar rover style with the spiral structure supposedly helping in loose silt...

.


----------

